# Need Mod Ideas For My 2005 Outback 25Rss



## 123Shannon (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi, my 2005 rss outback will arrive next week and I am looking for so
Ideas for modifications. Anything for storage, organization, kids , bunk area and dog.
So far I am doing the privacy door for bunk area, and I for a cutting board for the stove top.
I think I will need a shelf or cabinet iin queen slide.
Any ideas an pics would be great!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Click on the link in my signature...then you can look at the mods on my current trailer and my prior 28RSS.


----------



## kobuyashi (Sep 30, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Click on the link in my signature...then you can look at the mods on my current trailer and my prior 28RSS.


I recommend taking this advice. There are some smart and very functional mods to be found. I have been formulating a list for my trailer based on his site....


----------

